# Eclipse ultra 2.



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

Just got my first Kimbre Its the Eclipse ultra 2. What is a good comfortable CC holster?? How do you guys carry?? this is my first cc gun. THANKS


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

I love my comp-tac iwb.


----------

